# Ok Ok Ok Ok Ok Ok Ok Ok Ok Fox Tail



## KaiserVadin (Jul 6, 2008)

*~OK~ Fox Tail Video ~OK~*

I am redoing my fox tail and I think it is coming along sweet !, making it where the orange fur goes over the white fur making it look like it has depth !


----------



## Arc (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow...look at all the people who care:
http://www.iop.kcl.ac.uk/iopweb/blob/downloads/locator/locator-338-empty_room.jpg


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jul 6, 2008)

lol


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 6, 2008)

https://webspace.utexas.edu/warnerwt/picard-facepalm.jpg


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 6, 2008)

Still don't get it, its in the correct section and everything I just don't have a picture of it yet o.o


----------



## blade (Jul 6, 2008)

Might've been the title that got the responses like that.  Don't know, though all should play nice.

However, add the picture to the thread when you are able to get one of your tail, just make sure that it is viewer friendly.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 6, 2008)

blade said:


> Might've been the title that got the responses like that.  Don't know, though all should play nice.
> 
> However, add the picture to the thread when you are able to get one of your tail, just make sure that it is viewer friendly.


 Oh I see, well I only put all those ok to make it seem funny -_- guess it didn't work.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 6, 2008)

> Wow...look at all the people who care:
> http://www.iop.kcl.ac.uk/iopweb/blob...empty_room.jpg


*I...I must agree. *hides* Depth is good, and good luck on the tail, but--geez. Pics plz.
*


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 6, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> *I...I must agree. *hides* Depth is good, and good luck on the tail, but--geez. Pics plz.
> *


 I am working on the one right now got to fill it next then make it belt  able


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 6, 2008)

*Coolie! Sorry if I came across as jerkish; I just love me some pics, dammit! Still wondering if I'll try to make a tail myself for my partial.*


----------



## Ferrous_Oxide (Jul 6, 2008)

So someone is excited about what they are working on. No need to go and shoot them down for it, picture or no picture.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 6, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsHCs-yybHw

is the latest video if it !


----------

